

Kent Beck and Don Reinertsen on Value of Storytelling - skmurphy
http://www.skmurphy.com/blog/2014/05/06/kent-beck-and-don-reinertsen-on-value-of-storytelling/

======
skmurphy
A twitter exchange from Dec-2013 after both had presented a the 2013 Lean
Startup Conference

Kent Beck: The beauty of teaching through storytelling is that the listeners’
lessons aren’t limited by the storyteller’s imagination.

Donald Reinertsen: And, as in the old story of a donkey carrying a load of
books, the payload can sometimes be more sophisticated than the narrator.

Kent Beck: Good thing I don’t mind being a donkey :)

Donald Reinertsen: I rather enjoy it. Such moments permit one to
unintentionally deliver an unexpected, and unreasonable, amount of value.

